# Vu turnà



## divina

La scritta sarà politicamente scorretta ma è assolutamente efficace: "Vu turnà". Nella cartellina arancione, appoggiata sul mobile alle spalle dell' agente immobiliare, le pratiche saranno una trentina.
El texto se refiere a los inmigrantes ecuatorianos en Genova Italia que quieren vender su casa o apartamento que tienen en Italia y regresar a Ecuador.
Creo que es una forma adaptada de decir "voglio/vuoi tornare".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Come qui

Vu  turnà


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y la pregunta? O la duda, o...


Por otro lado dudo mucho que sea *mínimamente* eficaz.


----------



## 0scar

Encontré que el término "vu turná" ("quiero volver") tiene relación u origen en profugos  de la mafia y en una negociación de condiciones con la justicia para volver a  Italia.


----------



## Tomby

Casi hubiera dicho que es catalán mal escrito, _vull tornar_ (quiero volver) por tener una pronunciación muy similar a "vu turná".
Dudo de su eficacia.
TT.


----------



## divina

Un agente inmobiliario tiene una carpeta anaranjada con una etiqueta puesta que dice "Vu turnà". Dicha carpeta contiene todo el papeleo de los clientes ecuatorianos. Lo que no entiendo es que quiere decir el agente inmobiliario con "vu turnà". ¿Les está preguntando a los ecuatorianos si quieren volver? ¿O tiene la carpeta etiquetada como "Los que quieren volver" referente a los ecuatorianos? No entiendo.


----------



## 0scar

Obviamente es una etiqueta "Los _quiero volver_", que sintetiza lo que contiene la carpeta: las órdenes de venta de los ecuatorianos que quieren vender su  propiedad para volver a Ecuador


----------



## Neuromante

Es una etiqueta racista.

En Italia de forma racista se llama "vù comprà" a los vendedores callejeros negros (A  los ilegales) donde esa expresión suplanta a "Vuoi comprare?" Dando a entender que no saben hablar bien en italiano (Y de paso que son idiotas)

Ese fulano ha usado una variante de la misma. Las intenciones ya te las puedes imaginar y su categoría como persona también. No entro en si lo ha hecho por un racismo "de casta" o éste le viene por la crisis económica: El hecho es que se trata de un insulto de carácter racista usado por un tipo a costa de sus clientes, las personas que le van a dar de comer en los próximos meses.


----------



## divina

Ah, ahora entiendo lo de los _quiero volver_. Pero, ¿los vendedores no dirían _quieres/quiere comprar_ en vez de _quiero comprar_? ¿Me entiende? Me refiero al tiempo del verbo vuoi/vù.


----------



## Neuromante

Le da lo mismo.
El apelativo  para los vendedores callejeros es "vù comprà" y se usa como insulto, de hecho lo usan contra todos los negros, es solo un insulto racista. Y ese tipo lo que ha hecho es insultar a los ecuatorianos llamándolos con una variante, no hay tiempo verbal, ni verbo ni nada: Es un insulto racista, no hay nada más, solo eso. Ni gramática, ni idioma, ni cerebro.


----------



## divina

Ahora entiendo. Grazie.


----------



## Trentaduesima

"vù cumprà" = "vuoi comprare" (diventata espressione razzista per identificare venditori abusivi di prodotti spesso contraffatti)

E' stata modificata dall' agente immobiliare in "vù turnà" = "vuoi tornare" frase politicamente scorretta (deriva da modifica di espressione razzista) ma estremamente efficace (ad un italiano fa venire subito in mente che si parla di extracomunitari).
Sottinteso del' espressione "vuoi tornare" (al tuo paese), quindi ti servono soldi, quindi vendi casa.


----------



## Neuromante

Trentaduesima said:


> "vù cumprà" = "vuoi comprare" (diventata espressione razzista per identificare venditori abusivi di prodotti spesso contraffatti)
> 
> E' stata modificata dall' agente immobiliare in "vù turnà" = "vuoi tornare" frase politicamente scorretta (deriva da modifica di espressione razzista) ma estremamente efficace (ad un italiano fa venire subito in mente che si parla di extracomunitari).
> Sottinteso del' espressione "vuoi tornare" (al tuo paese), quindi ti servono soldi, quindi vendi casa.



Le urge vender, por lo tanto puedes estafarlo porque se conformará con una miseria. Yo veo un agente inmobiliario con semejante carpeta y no solo no le compro nada si no que me hago enseñar la mitad de las casas en venta  después intento localizar a los propietarios para que cambien de agencia.

De todos modo lo de "vù comprà" no se usa para identificar a vendedores de productos falsos, se usa para referirse a todos los negros (Y árabes) en forma racista. No hay matices, no hay excepciones.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Neuromante said:


> De todos modo lo de "vù comprà" no se usa para identificar a vendedores de productos falsos, se usa para referirse a todos los negros (Y árabes) en forma racista. No hay matices, no hay excepciones.



I primi venditori (spesso nord-africani) che comparvero sulla spiagge italiane, percorrevano le file fra gli ombrelloni mostrando la merce invitando i turisti a comprare dicendo "vu cumprà".

In breve tempo il termine "vu cumprà" venne utilizzato per identificare questa tipologia di persone.

Cito:
Italiano compatto - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli editore:
*vu cumprà *     [vu cum-prà]     nome maschile e nome femminile invariabile     nel linguaggio popolare, venditore ambulante straniero, specialmente nordafricano. 

Non nego che possa essere utilizzato anche con un significato razzista più esteso, il mio intervento era teso a far capire meglio a Divina come da "vu cumprà" l' agente immobiliare abbia pensato al termine "vu tornà" per etichettare una categoria precisa di clienti.


----------



## 0scar

Si _pensato_ significa _creado_ entonces no es así, "vu turnà" no fue inventado por el agente inmboliario. Ya se usaba antes

Por ejemplo, es fácil encontrar en Google, que se usaba para los italianos que volvian de Argentina o EE.UU, o como ya dije, los "vu turnà" eran los "Bettino Craxi" que querian regresar a Italia.

Mi teoría incomprobable es que "vu comprà" viene de "vous comprare", una mezcla de francés e italiano (la mayoria de los negros habla francés), y el "vu turnà" es napolitano o siciliano.


----------



## Tomby

Es España se usaría la expresión "sin papeles". Pienso que _todavía_ no es un término despectivo para referirse a un extranjero, pero un día no muy lo será.
Ejemplo: "hay un _sin papeles_ vendiendo refrescos en la playa".
¡Buen fin de semana!
TT.


----------



## lonha

Buenos, también existe la expresión popular "top manta" para el fenómeno de los vendedores ambulantes:
Ejemplos: 
-"Ante el fenómeno del top manta..."
-"Los top-manta se manifiestan en Madrid para pedir su legalización"
-"... un centenar de 'manteros' reales y falsos..."

No sé hasta que punto es despectivo o no. Pero se usa este término hasta en las noticias.


----------



## Neuromante

"Top manta" es un término, en todo caso, irónico. Y se usa con los vendedores ambulantes ilegales de CD y DVD, sin referencia ninguna a raza o lugar de origen. Es más, no se les aplica a ellos; si no que se usa en abstracto y para la venta callejera, no en referencias a los que la practican. No es el caso.


Por cierto: Hay una enorme diferencia entre "sin papeles", que significa que no tienen los papeles en regla y "vù comprà", que es el equivalente a decir "no tienen nuestra inteligencia: Fíjate que ni siquiera son capaces de hablar bien" Por ahí se empieza... y a saber donde se acaba.


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che "vù cumprà" sia necessariamente un'espressione di razzismo o un insulto. Può darsi che in origine lo fosse, ma ora, almeno a Roma, si utilizza per indicare un venditore ambulante. È vero che questi spesso sono neri, ma penso che si possa usare indistintamente anche per riferirsi a un italiano che vende la sua merce per strada. Dopotutto, "vù cumprà" è molto più breve e immediato di "venditore ambulante"...


----------



## gatogab

Tombatossals said:


> Es España se usaría la expresión "sin papeles". Pienso que _todavía_ no es un término despectivo para referirse a un extranjero, pero un día no muy lo será.
> Ejemplo: "hay un _sin papeles_ vendiendo refrescos en la playa".
> ¡Buen fin de semana!
> TT.


Il _'sin papeles'_ è un extracomunitario senza permesso di soggiorno. Ci sono venditori ambulanti stranieri ma con la documentazione in regola.


kelpiesnotmyrealname said:


> Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che "vù cumprà" sia necessariamente un'espressione di razzismo o un insulto. Può darsi che in origine lo fosse, ma ora, almeno a Roma, si utilizza per indicare un venditore ambulante. È vero che questi spesso sono neri, ma penso che si possa usare indistintamente anche per riferirsi a un italiano che vende la sua merce per strada. Dopotutto, "vù cumprà" è molto più breve e immediato di "venditore ambulante"...


Neanch'io trovo _vù cumprà (¿quiere comprar?)_ un'espressione razzista. La trovo poco elegante per riferirsi a un venditore ambulante, se non lo voglio offendere. Perché una cosa è dire _'andiamo a vedere cosa vende quel vù cumprà'_ un'altra cosa è dire _' questi vù cumprà del xse ne dovrebbero tornare tutti a casa'._
Io spenderei tempo e parole e direi '_poeticamente',_ con Francesco de Gregori, '_mercante arabo'_


----------



## Neuromante

No hay ninguna diferencia entre llamar a un extracomunitario "vù comprà" y llamar a un sudamericano "sudaca" Que haya gente que usan una u otra expresión y no son conscientes de que están insultando es otra cosa. Cualquier adjetivo despreciativo es un insulto, el hecho de que se deje de considerar como tal lo único que implica es que el insulto ha sido asumido como "esto es lo que hay"


----------



## kelpiesnotmyrealname

Yo personalmente creo en la intención del hablante. Las palabras son palabras, somos los que las usamos quienes les damos un matiz u otro. La expresión "vù cumprà" nace de la frase con la que estos vendedores, evidentemente extranjeros y por eso con una pronunciación no exacta de la lengua italiana, ofrecían sus mercancias por las calles o las playas, y de ninguna manera se refiere a sus razas o étnias. Simplemente "fa un po' il verso" a la pronunciacón que tenían. Ahora, que Italia sea cada día más un país racista y xenófobo está fuera de duda, y que muchos de sus habitantes sigan estas ideas como borregos, sin acordarse de que hace cuatro días eramos nosotros que "con le pezze al culo" teniamos que emigrar a otros paises, es totalmente cierto, pero te aseguro que he oido decir la palabra "extranjero" con mucho más asco y desprecio de lo que he oido decir "vù cumprà", que para mi ahora mismo non es más que una expresión para indicar al vendedor que me ofrece sus mercancías por la calle. 
Pd - Espero no haberme alargado demasiado ni haber salido del "seminato".


----------



## Tomby

Yo creo que todo depende del _animus injuriandi_, es decir, de la intención o ánimo de injuriar u ofender, como ha dicho mi predecesor.
Bueno, ya que nos hemos apartado del tema, sólo quería decir que yo no llamaría nunca a un sudamericano *sudaca*. Pienso que es un insulto.
Por otro lado a mi no me molesta que me llamen *godo*; es como llaman los canarios a los peninsulares. No sé si es un insulto o no; no me afecta para nada.
Tampoco entiendo esa moda *progre* de llamar a los *moros* magrebíes (o magrebis, no se el plural). ¿Qué ocurre, para ser _políticamente correctos_ hemos de llamar, _v. g._, a las "fiestas de moros y cristianos" *fiestas de magrebies y cristianos*? ¿Ya no puedo decir que me he comido un "pinchito moruno" de aperitivo? ¿Debo decir *pinchito magrebí*?
Tampoco debo decir *negro*. Ahora debo decir _subsahariano_. Muy bien, entonces a un habitante blanco de la República de Sudáfrica le llamo también *subsahariano*, porque dicho país está _bastante más abajo_ [*sub*] del Sahara. 
Antes lo arreglaban llamando *negrito* a una persona que podía medir 2,05m. Después estuvo de moda decir *moreno* hasta que la persona en cuestión te decía "_Oiga, el moreno será usted, que yo soy negro_".
En fin, por motivos que no debo explicar todas las semanas tengo contacto con personas extranjeras del _tercer mundo_ (que está en los cinco continentes) y hay momentos que no sé que términos usar.
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

Godo, en Canarias, es un insulto. De hecho es normal oír a un peninsular que viva en Canarias "godo" a un "godo"


De todos modos: Este hilo trataba sobre un "vù tornà" y creo que todos estarán de acuerdo en que es un insulto: Los que de entrada pesamos que lo es por eso mismo, y los demás porque en este caso no hay esa "normalización" por la costumbre que aplican como descarga de insultez al "vù comprà"


----------



## honeyheart

kelpiesnotmyrealname said:


> Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che "vù cumprà" sia necessariamente un'espressione di razzismo o un insulto.
> _Cuando estuve en Italia, __yo __en realidad siempre lo entendí como una burla (elaborada como insulto racista, se entiende)._
> 
> Può darsi che in origine lo fosse, ma ora, almeno a Roma, si utilizza per indicare un venditore ambulante.
> _Pero tené en cuenta que también se puede expresar desprecio por los vendedores ambulantes como categoría en sí.
> _
> È vero che questi spesso sono neri, ma penso che si possa usare indistintamente anche per riferirsi a un italiano che vende la sua merce per strada.
> _Esto sí que no.  Jamás__ se llamaría "vu cumprà" a un italiano, por más vendedor, ambulante o morocho que sea; y si se lo hiciera, sería precisamente para humillarlo._
> 
> Dopotutto, "vù cumprà" è molto più breve e immediato di "venditore ambulante"...
> _Bueno, si es por eso, se puede crear otro nombre, también breve pero neutral, para llamarlos, y listo: "ho comprato della roba ai vendambu che sono in centro" (acrónimo de '*vend*itore *ambu*lante')._


Con respecto al tema del hilo, coincido en que "vu turnà" es una denominación intencionalmente peyorativa.


----------



## Trentaduesima

divina said:


> La scritta sarà politicamente scorretta ma è assolutamente efficace: "Vu turnà".



Per me se l' autore ha scelto di definire la scritta "Vu cumprà" come "politicamente scorretta" e non "offensiva" o  "insultante", è stato per rendere l' idea di un termine ai limiti dell' offesa o della denigrazione.

Ricordiamoci che nella revisone, verso il politicamente corretto, di alcuni termini italiani si è andati verso l' assurdo e il grottesco.
Es. netturbino è diventato operatore ecologico


----------

